# 4s 75C 7500 mah packs in a 5th scale losi



## auto2 (Mar 15, 2008)

i have a losi 5ive truck converted to a buggy and a castle brushless set up.
just got a set of dirt cheap lipos to do some testing with.
previouslly i had hobby king 4s 8000 mah packs.








depending on the weather im going to do the same test with the hobby king packs so we can compare the two.

if anyone wants the actual castle link data log file i can email it to you .


----------



## auto2 (Mar 15, 2008)

vant 7500 mah packs. ran to LVC.



hobby king 8000 packs. i stopped when the throttle got soft so they didnt get too hot


----------

